# New Computer Can't Get to Boot to Windows



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It SOUNDS like you're using the old 33 cable from HDD to MB. This would do what you describe.
That MB needs ata 100 cable from HDD to MB. (blue end) 
The 33 cable (grey) is ok for cdrom though.
If this is what you have, get correct cable and boot 'er up! 
The 512 stick is the correct ram, btw.

DM


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I did indeed have the blue cable hooked up to the cd-rom and the black end cable hooked to the hd. i swapped them around and still no go. i found the blue cable had a cut in the red line (ground I believe). So swapped it with another cable and still no go. It boots through BIOS, and then the screen goes black and I get a couple chatters out of the hd and then all activity stops. I looked at the cables and neither have an idication of whether they are the 100 or 33 cable. Are there any certain markings that would be on either cable?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Ohkayyyy, the blue end of the 100 cable goes on the MB. 
If the HDD chatters, it's likely dying/dead. Swap back to the other HDD and retry that one.

DM


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Is this a fresh installation of Windows onto the newly built machine? Windows and it's driver architecture is very unforgiving if you simply grabbed the HDD from one system and plunked it into this one.

Also, since you were messing around with different types of RAM, both types you tried should have been 184 pin but ensure that you did not bend any of the pins in the RAM socket on the board.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> Ohkayyyy, the blue end of the 100 cable goes on the MB.
> If the HDD chatters, it's likely dying/dead. Swap back to the other HDD and retry that one.
> 
> DM


Yup....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

One more thing, only have ONE HDD in when you install windows or it'll wonky all over your floor.....

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> wonky all over your floor.....


Not sure what that means, but I'm sure it can't be a good thing....

DM


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes it is a fresh isntall. I have found anolhter IDE hard drive that I am currently installing XP on. I only have 1 hard drive in there right now and have moved down to 1 stick of single channel 333 RAM. Hopefully this works. I will kepp you all informed.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

right about now I'm thinking that $200 computer isn't such a great deal.:whistling2:


I don't "do" computers so much but I can surely relate this situation to cars I've owned. Got a real deal on a car one time; free.

then, after putting $500 in parts and (if charged labor) a couple thousand, I had a car worth a good solid $400.


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I am still getting copy errors when installing XP. I have 2 XP discs that are copies off the original (same key used). I just used 1 of the discs a few weeks ago to reformat a laptop and it worked perfect without any errors. Is there anyway to test the motherboard for problems? I have had the same problems with different RAM, hard drives, and XP discs. 

p.s I just click OK when a copy error comes up and it continues to install.


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I am using the computer right now, but still do not have a good feeling that this work work again. A few years ago I used a piece of software at my job that woulds run a test on all your hardware and determine if it failed or not. I cannot remember what the name of it was. Anyone have a similar software that they use?


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Just to bring an end to this, I ended up replacing the RAM with one I had in another machine and has been runnig ever since the last post. It is only a 256k, so I ordered 2gigs of pc2700 and should be here any day.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

That'll help speed it up, for sure. IF it's the right type/amount of ram for that MB! lol
Glad you didn't end up smashing it in the street. Po)

DM


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

This is what I use to test RAM: http://www.memtest86.com/


----------

